# In to out swing path - how much is too much ?



## Roops (Feb 15, 2016)

I swing in to out, always have. I am pretty happy with my ball strike. Nice little draw most of the time, the bad ones can be a block or a bit hooky. Is there an optimum number where the amount of I to O, becomes more of an issue ?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 15, 2016)

The blocks and hooks come from the position of the clubface (relative to the path). Provided your path remains constant all you need to do is worry about the clubface.

Is there an optimum? I would say not really. In to out path can result in getting the club 'stuck' behind you causing blocks (and hooks if you try to roll the clubface shut)... but there's nothing wrong with hitting a draw.


----------



## One Planer (Feb 15, 2016)

Roops said:



			I swing in to out, always have. I am pretty happy with my ball strike. Nice little draw most of the time, the bad ones can be a block or a bit hooky. Is there an optimum number where the amount of I to O, becomes more of an issue ?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds similar to the issues I'm having.

Main difference is I'm coming from being a pull/pull fader.

Took a lot of time to change that path from where it was to there it is now.


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2016)

Last year I got to the point where I was just getting too much shape especially on the bad ones which became the destructive hook. My path was anywhere between 7 to 12 degrees in to out, which was clearly too much.

Went through a reroute process, the pro I saw set my target at being between 0 and 2 degrees in to out and I did get there but since damaging my knee last year I regressed again. Expect it will need working on when I get back to playing.

Based on what Ive seen more than 5 degrees starts to become too hard to control consistently and I will be looking to keep mine below that


----------



## the_coach (Feb 15, 2016)

it kinda depends OP (ball starting direction, curvature in flight, down  to strike location on the face and the relationship between the face  angle and the swing direction of the clubhead (swing path) at strike)

but if an in to out path tends to get more to the extreme, so say as a guide starting to get upwards of 6Âº+, towards around 10Âº
 then the face angle closure rate is going to have to get quicker in a  shorter distance as the clubhead nears the ball which is a deal harder  to achieve consistently so a player becomes more reliant on timing and  hand/arm action

plus if 'too much' from the inside the more  shallow the arc will be, the AoA into the ball which will lead to fat  contacts, which can then mean the player often times then stands up some  into impact, early extends, with the arms moving a bunch out and away  from the body with then high hands at strike with a steep shaft angle  which can also lead to a bunch of toe strikes

if a player has  repeatable good timing swing to swing and the swing path is say 6Âº/7Âº in  to out and is also able to manage the clubface angle relationship to  that swing direction (path) at strike plus center strike then they will  get flight that moves a consistent distance right to left so it's still possible to  play pretty good with that

as ever with golf it's a relationship  with a bunch of impact conditions and the swing motions to produce  those, but the more to the extreme ends of the scale of stuff the more  difficult it can become to have a more consistent set of shot outcomes


----------



## bobmac (Feb 15, 2016)

The nearer I can get to 'neutral' path at impact the happier I am


----------



## Roops (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks guys, very helpful. The "coach's" assessment is spot on, I am trying to get less toe strikes. When I hit it well it's lovely, nice little 3-5 yd draw, the poor ones feel thin and weak, and I have always had slightly high hands at strike. A bit more work at the range I think, but defo going in the right direction. Thanks again.


----------

